# Advice on 1500pts of Chaos



## ChaosSpaceMarineGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

I can't decide which list to use for the rest of the current escalation I am in. Should I add/remove anything? Advice/Comments/Tips are welcomed.:so_happy:

List 1

HQ
DP (LoS, MoS) 155
DP (LoS, MoS) 155

Troop
10 Bezerkers (rhino) 245
5 Plague Marines (rhino, 2 melta-guns) 170
5 Plague Marines (rhino, 2 melta-guns) 170

HS
2 Olits 150
2 Olits 150
2 Olits 150

*TOTAL*-1345

..........OR..........

List 2

HQ
DP (MoN, Warptime) 175
DP (MoN, Warptime) 175

Troop
10 Bezerkers (rhino) 245
10 Bezerkers (rhino) 245
5 Plague Marines (pf, 2 melta-guns, rhino) 210

HS
2 Oblits 150
2 Oblits 150
2 Oblits 150

*TOTAL*- 1500

When I use DPs I prefer Slaanesh or Nurgle ones, but I am open to any suggestions that would help.


----------



## Glasqul (Sep 17, 2009)

ChaosSpaceMarineGuy said:


> I can't decide which list to use for the rest of the current escalation I am in. Should I add/remove anything? Advice/Comments/Tips are welcomed.:so_happy:
> 
> List 1
> 
> ...



Hi.
I think you have a good start, but I would like to do a few changes.

List one
1500 Pts - Chaos Marines Roster
HQ: Daemon Prince (1#, 155 pts)
*1 Daemon Prince*, 155 pts = (Wings + Mark of Slaanesh + Lash of Submission)

HQ: Daemon Prince (1#, 155 pts)
*1 Daemon Prince*, 155 pts = (Wings + Mark of Slaanesh + Lash of Submission)

Troops:
*7 Khorne Berzerkers*
. . *1 Skull Champion*
Power Fist
. . *1 Rhino*
Daemonic Possession
Havoc Launcher

Troops: Plague Marines
*7 Plague Marines*
Meltagun x2
. . *1 Rhino*
Havoc Launcher

Troops:
*7 Plague Marines*
Meltagun x2
. . *1 Rhino*
Havoc Launcher

Heavy Support:
*2 Obliterators*

*2 Obliterators*

*2 Obliterators*

As an alternative, you could remove 1 guy from each PM unit, one from the zerkers and the havoc launcher from the zerker rhino. This would give you enought points to buy powerfists to your PM squads as well.

Now you have fast moving PM`s with the ability to take out everything in the game, and they are hard to get rid off. When you find yourself an objective to camp on, they can fire their S5 twinlinked Havoc launcher on targets nicly clustered by the princes togheter with the damage from the oblits. The havoc launcher on the zerker rhino makes it a target for your opponent even after the zerkers are unloaded.

List two:

1500 Pts - Chaos Marines Roster

HQ:
*1 Daemon Prince*
Wings
Mark of Slaanesh
Lash of Submission

*1 Daemon Prince*
Wings
Mark of Slaanesh
Lash of Submission

Troops:
*7 Khorne Berzerkers*
. . *1 Skull Champion*
Power Fist
. . *1 Rhino*
Daemonic Possession

Troops:
*7 Khorne Berzerkers*
. . *1 Skull Champion*
Power Fist
. . *1 Rhino*
Daemonic Possession

Troops:
*6 Plague Marines*
Meltagun x2
. . *1 Plague Champion*
Power Fist
Combi-melta
. . *1 Rhino*
Havoc Launcher

Heavy Support:
*2 Obliterators*

Heavy Support:
*2 Obliterators*

Heavy Support:
*1 Obliterators*

This makes the PM squad stronger, and mobile which I think is neccessary.
I believe 10 zerkers is a bit overkill.

Hope it helps 

Best regards
Robin


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

I would give every rhino you've got a havoc launcher, everyone underestimates those, and never uses them, however, they can be quite deadly, especially against hordes or IG


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Did someone just suggest giving possession to a ...rhino... yah I will come back later to offer my more competition minded advice, but damn if possession on a rhino isn't the single greatest waste of points imaginable!

Also I guess I have time to comment on one other thing that was annoying me. What is with the warp time on the MoN DP's your fighting gaurd! I can understand the usefulness for increasing the odds of hitting tanks that moved more then 6", but really if your taking MoN you may as well take the nurgle psychic power, after all gaurd are the only real army that fears it. For example you can on average hit 10+ models with it when you get stuck in netting another 3-5 kills over what you will do in CC, while warp time will only net you about a extra 1-2 kills, and after all your fighting guard so really your more interested in crowed control then say taking a extra wound of a carnifex.

Also where the hell are your DP's wings? Your not playing daemon so their is no excuse in not doubling their move speed for 20pts.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

I forget, can a Daemon Prince deepstrike? Don't have my codex with me. In my Deathguard Army, I don't take wings with my DP as it wouldn't fit the fluff of my army, and I cant see my FW DP with wings...wouldn't make a lot of sense. But if he can deep strike, that would solve the movement problem. Only thing I'd be missing out on is being able to assault in the tunr I DS. 

As to the Daemonic Posession - I'd have to agree, those extra points could be used for something more useful, like Havoc Launchers . Definitely take a powerfist in each squad if you can, you don't want to be limited in what you can destroy. Personally, I find it more fun to run a themed army. I don't like seeing Khorne Bezerkers with Plague Marines, or a Nurgle army with a DP who has a MoS and Lash. Sure, it helps if you just want to win, but its more fun IMHO to theme your army and try to build the best list you can from there. That may be unrealistic, but its just one of those things that bugs me.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Glasqul said:


> Hi.
> HQ: Daemon Prince (1#, 155 pts)
> *1 Daemon Prince*, 155 pts = (base cost 110 + Wings 20 + Mark of Slaanesh 5 + Lash of Submission x1 20)
> 
> ...


You need to remove the individual points costs here.

Maybe you could try out Nurgles rot, extremely effective against horde armies and I've seen it used to devilish effect. Otherwise, I agree with Glasqul, most of the changes he's made are good ones, definitely up the numbers of Plague Marines, those guys are awesome :laugh:


----------



## Glasqul (Sep 17, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> Did someone just suggest giving possession to a ...rhino... yah I will come back later to offer my more competition minded advice, but damn if possession on a rhino isn't the single greatest waste of points imaginable!


Well, that depends on your opponenet, but I know for sure that I would have directed my antitank fire against those rhinoes filled with zerkers. 
Without DP there is 4 results which will either stop the rhino or force the zerkers out of it. With DP there is only 3. To me it seems like a bigger waste to have 200+ points of cc psycho`s stuck midfield when you want them in your opponents face. It don`t say it will make the rhino survive, but it will increase the chances of getting them where you want them. The upgrade have served me well many times.

Best regards
Robin


----------



## Glasqul (Sep 17, 2009)

Angelus Censura said:


> I forget, can a Daemon Prince deepstrike? Don't have my codex with me. In my Deathguard Army, I don't take wings with my DP as it wouldn't fit the fluff of my army, and I cant see my FW DP with wings...wouldn't make a lot of sense. But if he can deep strike, that would solve the movement problem. Only thing I'd be missing out on is being able to assault in the tunr I DS.


He can deepstrike, IF you give him wings 



Angelus Censura said:


> As to the Daemonic Posession - I'd have to agree, those extra points could be used for something more useful, like Havoc Launchers .


Havoc launchers are absolutely worth their points, especially togheter with LoS.



Angelus Censura said:


> Personally, I find it more fun to run a themed army. I don't like seeing Khorne Bezerkers with Plague Marines, or a Nurgle army with a DP who has a MoS and Lash. Sure, it helps if you just want to win, but its more fun IMHO to theme your army and try to build the best list you can from there. That may be unrealistic, but its just one of those things that bugs me.


I agree to some point. It actually depends on the people you play against I think.
If you face hardcore tournament guys all the time, I dont think most fluff lists will be very funny in the long run, but personally I find it much more amusing to spend time on conversions and painting on a themed army.
I have solved it by having a couple of fluff armies, and a few more competetive ones based on what`s good in the codex.

Best regards
Robin


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Glasqul said:


> I agree to some point. It actually depends on the people you play against I think.
> If you face hardcore tournament guys all the time, I dont think most fluff lists will be very funny in the long run, but personally I find it much more amusing to spend time on conversions and painting on a themed army.
> I have solved it by having a couple of fluff armies, and a few more competetive ones based on what`s good in the codex.
> 
> ...


Yeah that is sort of along the lines of what I am doing. I have a Blood Angels army for tournament play, though I am still in the process of getting comfortable with a list. Then for fun and conversions I'm doing all Deathguard. I guess any excess of competativeness can dampen a game, so its definitely not just limited to people not theming their Chaos armies.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

....Its a rhino if their directing AT fire at it, then its probably going to explode, after all you only have a 1-6 chance the roll will stop you from moving.


----------

